# Rayos X echos en Casa, con componentes comunes



## Tomasito (May 11, 2009)

Bueno, hace varios años (Yo era chico, tendría 12 años), ví en una revista Hobby (Exelente publicación argentina de la década de 1930), que explicaban el montaje de una máquina de Rayos X casera. Todo lo que pude recordar de eso fue que usaban una "Bobina de arranque de Ford T, una lámpara de 110v, papel aluminio, e hilo de cobre", entre otras cosas. Varias veces me puse a buscar esa revista, pero... Tengo la colección completa, unas 300 o 400 revistas, asique se pueden imaginar el tiempo que lleva revisar cada una para ver en cuál estaba el montaje.
Había buscado alguna vez algo de información en internet pero mucho no había encontrado.

Ayer se me ocurrió volver a buscar, y oh gracias a dios que busqué, porque encontré.

*Antes que nada, aclaro que ni yo ni forosdeelectronica.com tomamos absolutamente ninguna responsabilidad por cualquier consecuancia que pueda tener el uso o mal uso de la información aquí expuesta. Los Rayos X son cancerígenos, alteran el ADN, y demás cosas. Son MUY peligrosos, no son algo con lo que haya que andar jugando. Además atraviesan metales, papel, paredes, carne, madera, y casi cualquier cosa. Una gruesa pared de plomo se suele usar para reducir el paso de los rayos X. No hacer prácticas con Rayos X cerca de otros seres humanos. En lo posible hacer las prácticas desde otra habitación lejos, y con una jaula de faraday de plomo cubriendo el experimento. Nunca, pero jamás de los jamases, hacer prácticas con Rayos X si hay cerca mujeres embarazadas (Recordemos que los Rayos X alteran el ADN, y son en parte responsables de nuestra evolución a travez de los años).*

Echa la aclaración, creo que puedo comenzar.

*
Un poco de teoría*: Hay dos maneras de producir rayos X. Uno es llamado Bremsstralhung, que es la palabra alemana para significar "radiación de frenado". El otro es llamado emisión de la capa K. Los dos pueden ocurrir en átomos pesados como el tungsteno.

- Bremsstralhung es más fácil de entender usando la idea clásica de que una radiación es emitida al cambiar la velocidad del electrón disparado al tungsteno. Este electrón se frena después de girar alrededor del núcleo de tungsteno y pierde energía, radiada en forma de rayos-x. Después de emitir el espectro de rayos-x, el electrón original se frena o se detiene, ninguno de los fotones tiene más energía de la que tenía el   electrón inicial.

Rayos X por emisión de la capa K. El nivel K es el estado más bajo de energía de un átomo también llamado 1S.

El electrón que viene del cañón a un electrón del nivel K de un átomo de tungsteno puede transmitirle suficiente energía para sacarlo de su nivel energético. Entonces, un electrón de un nivel de energía mayor (de una órbita más exterior) en el átomo de tungsteno puede caer al nivel K. La energía perdida por este electrón se manifiesta en un fotón de rayos-x. Mientras tanto, electrones de alta energía bajan al sitio dejado vacío en la órbita externa, repitiendo el proceso. De esta forma la emisión del nivel K puede producir una mayor intensidad de rayos-x que el Bremsstralhung, además de que el fotón de rayos-x sale con una sola longitud de onda. Este es el método que vamos a emplear en este experimento. 



En criollo: Cuando hacemos pasar una muy alta tención, del orden de los 30 a los 150KV (Desde ahora: MAT) por una Válvula de vacío, se generan Rayos X. Esto lo podemos comprobar destapando un televisor o monitor viejo, donde atrás pegado en el tubo suelen tener una etiqueta advertiendo de los Rayos X generados por el tubo (Recordemos que el tubo de rayos catódicos, es escencialmente un Pentodo gigante que hace lucecitas locas).
Asique sí, los tubos de rayos catódicos generan Rayos X, pero en una cantidad reducida y tienen vidrios con alto contenido de plomo para frenar las radiaciones.
Volviendo al tema, si tomamos una Válvula rectificadora (por lo que leí, son de las mejores para esto) de un viejo TV valvular, y le aplicamos unos 70.000v, va  a generar Rayos X.
Siempre para esto tener a mano un Contador Geiger en lo posible. Si no tienen, pueden construir uno de baja sensibilidad, pero a transistores. Cuando pueda posteo un circuito.


En fin, para generar Rayos X, necesitamos una fuente de MAT. La podemos construir con un Flyback de TV, y un multiplicador de voltaje; y una válvula de vacío adecuada.

Yo todavía no hice pruebas porque acá en casa no tengo muchas válvulas, y menos una cantidad segura de plomo para hacer una jaula de faraday para rayos X, pero tal vez a la noche me traiga algunas válvulas de mi taller para hacer algunas pruebas con la fuente de MAT.

También parece que se pueden llegar a usar tubos de NEON u otros elementos. Parece que necesitamos algo con alto vacío, y con un cátodo (el ánodo he visto que lo han echo por afuera con papel aluminio). Se me había ocurrido un tubo fluorescente, pero me dí cuenta que el mercurio no permitiría obtener rayos X prácticamente. Los rayos X chocarían contra las partículas de mercurio en el interior del tubo y generarian calor y/o luz, asique queda descartado.


La idea de estos experimentos, es tratar de lograr algo capaz de imprimir radiografías en papel fotográfico (o de radiografías, que es más sensible a los rayos X), y otra cosa que se me ocurrió, es tomar un vidrio, pintarlo con algún material fluorescente a los Rayos X (Pendiente probar con diferentes fosforos), y montarlo delante de una cámara Web barata para obtener video de rayos X en tiempo real. (Ya hay cámaras de Rayos X, yo he jugado con una , pero no pude encontrar mayor información de cómo funcionan).


Fuentes:
http://web.archive.org/web/20080109222701/http://www.noah.org/science/x-ray/stong/
http://130.94.182.150/xray.htm
http://anajesusa.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!C7F66DE844F97871!543.entry
http://www.pupman.com/listarchives/1999/September/msg00280.html




Les dejo unas imágenes tomadas con máquinas de Rayos X caseras empleando estos métodos.












Perdón por lo desprolijo del post.



Salu2!


----------



## S.W.A.T. (May 11, 2009)

esta muy buena la información pero un poco peligrozo realizar este tipo de practicas.


----------



## electrodan (May 11, 2009)

Acaso esta basado en este articulo?


----------



## Tomasito (May 11, 2009)

Si señor, lo puse como una de las fuentes en el primer topic 


S.W.A.T.: Sí, es muy peligroso, por eso la grán advertencia.
Está claro que no es para jugar con tus amigos y poner la mano encima para ver tus huesos, por más divertido que pueda parecer, es cancerígeno, entre otras cosas


----------



## mabauti (May 11, 2009)

creo que deberias de editar el mensaje, con letras grandes y rojas de que es algo muy riesgoso para la salud en el mero inicio.

CUIDADO para los que intenten esto!


----------



## Dano (May 12, 2009)

Sirve para ver al vecino detras de la pared, lastima que lo vas a dejar esteril    

Saludos


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Mira que os complicais la vida: 

YouTube - Sticky tape X-Ray


----------



## Tomasito (May 12, 2009)

Si ya sabía que la cinta scotch en condiciones de vacío, al ser desenrollada genera Rayos X, pero no viene al caso, la idea es hacer algo usable 

Mabauti: Ya hay una clara advertencia la cual me parece suficiente 

Ayer no pude, pero hoy tal vez me traiga unas válvulas rectificadoras para empezar a probar.. Muejejejeje


----------



## Daniel.more (May 12, 2009)

yo he trabajado dos años reparando maquinas de rx industriales de mettler toledo y les recomendaria que ni se les ocurra fabricarla...aunque personalmente pienso que es un muy buen aporte de drix para tenerlo en nuestra coleccion..saludos


----------



## diego_z (May 12, 2009)

bueno , me parece muy buena tu explicacion , solo que no me quedo muy claro el objetivo de construir este aparato , si pudieras explicarmelo


----------



## Tomasito (May 12, 2009)

Bueno, el objetivo es tener una pequeña máquina para sacar radiografías caseras, valga la redundancia 

Hablando en serio, la idea, además de aprender en el proceso sobre alta tensión, radiaciones y cómo se generan los rayos X, es tratar de construir una máquina que permita tomar radiografías de diferentes elementos, ya sea una rata muerta, o una placa de circuito impreso, eso queda libre a la imaginación. Obviamente NO sería para usarse en seres vivos. Mi hermana por ejemplo está en 5to año de medicina y le podría servir para aprender (Yo creo que le hagarra un infarto de felicidad si le digo que tengo un pequeño equipo de rayos en mi habitación   ). Además de investigar de cómo construir una cámara capaz de "ver" rayos X.
Está claro que es algo amateur, no es para andar sacandole radiografías al barrio 

Yo creo que es algo interesante, así como es interesante experimentar con muy alta tensión o valvulas de vacío para mí. SIEMPRE tomando en cuenta la peligrosidad del asunto.
A mi me parece interesante poder experimentar con cosas que suelen estar al alcance de muy pocos, pero "en casa", y con elementos que podemos conseguir por bajo precio (o gratis).


Daniel: Yo también he reparado una máquina de Rayos en alguna que otra ocación. Es impresionante la monstruosidad de esas máquinas...
Además conozco un radiólogo amigo que me puede llegar a ayudar


----------



## kalakajr (May 14, 2009)

la verdad me quedaron muchas dudas de como hacerlo, estoy de acuerdo que es muy peligroso pero quisiera poder hacerlo seria genial tener una maquina de rayos x en la casa, quisiera que dieran mas explicaciones de como realizarla


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

hola Drix espero que logres hacer una de estas maquinas yo voy a hacer mis pruebas tambien suerte!


----------



## Tomasito (May 14, 2009)

Muchas gracias  



			
				kalakajr dijo:
			
		

> la verdad me quedaron muchas dudas de como hacerlo, estoy de acuerdo que es muy peligroso pero quisiera poder hacerlo seria genial tener una maquina de rayos x en la casa, quisiera que dieran mas explicaciones de como realizarla



Decime qué dudas tenés y trato de orientarte...


Desde ya aclaro que no voy a poner un paso a paso de cómo realizar una máquina de Rayos X, esa NO es la idea.


----------



## CARLOS1218 (Ene 30, 2011)

Efectivamente es muy peligroso crear rayos x, la forma mas facil pues es con un foco común y generando un arco con una bobina de tesla, aproximadamente que arroje de 5,000 volts a 10,000 volts, en ese rango los rayos x no son tan feroces es decir los electrones no se detienen tan abruptamente y no despliegan una gama de rayos x mas dañiños, y si al foco en su otro extremo le proporcionas un medio de descarga metalico con buena masa el electron se detiene mas abruptamente, produciendo un poco mas de radiacion, siempre hay que tener en cuenta que hay que estar aislados con un blindaje de plomo de almenos 1mm, pues como bien lo dicen producen cancer y alteran el codigo genetico.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 30, 2011)

disculpen mi ignorancia en esto pero vi el video ese de la gente que utiliza al generacion de rayos x cuando se desenrolla la cinta adhesiva.
y supongo que debe haber otros elementos que generan mayor cantidad.
y vi como hasta hacen una radiografia.
entonces ......
son peligrosos ?
o no ?
*un señor que trabaja en una emrpesa haciendo empaques con cinta esta expuesto a todos lso dias a esos rayos??*

o un señor que desenrosca cosas adhesivas, digamso planchas de contact todos lso dias.

la verdad que no se ingles y no me permite entender, pero por loq ue veo no puedo dejar de deducir y sacar conclusiones.

si alguien sabe mas , se agradece explicacion.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 30, 2011)

gente cuando trabajen con rayos x, ninguna precaución es poca, pero hay que investigar sino seria aburrido......
les dejo algunas fotos de un cabezal de rayos x, es viejito pero sigue dando lucha(lo de atrás es mi limonero)


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 30, 2011)

Bueno, que satisfacción, entro al hilo y veo que fue tomado de mi blog en parte, luché bastante para poder hacer algunas radiografías, en este momento tengo proyectado hacer un tubo de RX casero, hace pocos días recibí el material para el anticátodo lo mas difícil es el trabajo en vidrio, tengo el vacío los materiales todo solo que hago un pegotes asquerosos queriendo soldar vidrio.
Por ahí alguno tiene experiencia en esto.
Solaris8 te envidio ese cabezal jua jua


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 30, 2011)

gracias anajesusa, digo por la envidia científica
los que saben de vacio y vidrio son los cientificosaficionados,tal vez encuentres alguna data.
hay equipos de rayos x que son portatiles, un trafo un cabezal pequeño y un disparador no encuentro el diagrama pero sigo buscando
ahh cuando usen la lampara pueden blindarla con lamina de plomo, de la que venden en las ferreterías, y dejarle solo la salida de los rayos atravez de un tubo también de plomo

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/index.php


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 30, 2011)

Creo que alguna vez anduve por esa página, me suena 
Si no conseguís acá, en DTforuM en el foro de electromedicina es muy probable puedan ayudarte con el diagrama del disparador para tu cabezal.
El gato negro me alertó de este hilo, el tuvo mucho que ver en el final feliz de mi máquina de RX, la fuente de HT es diseño de él


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Juas juas, sabía que Willson iba a venir por este hilo...... es más fuerte que él. Y por si fuera poco, sabe!


----------

